
The Instagram-Husband Revolution - yarapavan
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/580033/
======
bluetidepro
The popular viral video from 2015 making fun of this is mentioned in the
article, it's pretty funny:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFzKi-o4rHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFzKi-o4rHw)

> Having an Instagram husband is also a smart financial move...

*smh

> Stevens said he has lurked on the #InstagramHusband hashtag on Instagram and
> connected with other men that way after interacting with their photos. “It’s
> almost this silent brotherhood right now,”

This sounds terrible. I just feel bad for these dudes. Ha

~~~
victorvation
What is there to feel bad about? It's like a modeling agent/photographer job,
with the only difference being that you have a singular client who also
happens to be your wife.

~~~
bluetidepro
The difference, and why I feel bad for them, is this is occurring outside the
context of a job. Would you want to work the whole time you're on a
"vacation"? Probably not. That sounds miserable. I feel bad for these dudes
that they cannot just go out and enjoy their free time with their wife without
having to play photographer the whole time.

------
ydnaclementine
There’s a BroScience youtube video called How to date a fitness chick. One of
the jokes I always think about from it is, someone needs to take all those
instaphotos, and that sucker is going to be you

------
bibyte
The most surprising thing for me is how Instagram became such a big success. I
never thought it would take off that well. Now it's so big it can support
lifestyles like these.

~~~
blakesterz
My biggest failure in life is not knowing what people really want out of the
internet/web/apps. I'm constantly surprised at how things became such big
successes.

Instagram? eh, that'll get used by 100 people. Snapchat? That'll be forgotten
about in 2 months. Facebook, meh, seems boring. And so on...

I'm wrong so damn often because I just can't imagine wanting to do what other
people get super excited about. I don't think there's anything wrong with all
that they do, my brain doesn't work like that though, I really wish it did!
All these successes are obvious in hindsight.

------
malvosenior
I thought for sure this would be a post about Instagram destroying marriages.
I'm sure that's more prevalent than the "husbands" profiled in the article. As
it is, this is just blind promotion of a fairly toxic lifestyle.

------
johnchristopher
Totally OT: I must have agreed to the Atlantic privacy thingie a hundred of
time. But they keep asking me to allow them to rape my privacy by telling me
they value it. I had enough. If the adtech industry doesn't know how to use
cookies to store settings I am available for freelance work. And I can make
powerpoints with funny GIFs, random pictures or use an MS theme. /s

~~~
keldaris
Running AdNauseam - no such irritations when opening the link, and it's likely
at least marginally more efficient at annoying the adtech industry than
sarcasm (not mutually exclusive, of course).

